# Wet paint roller before using



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Is it advisable to wet the roller sleeve prior to painting?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't but it cannot hurt.:wink:


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

no, dont wet the roller. what purpose would that serve other than watering down your paint?

before you paint, take your masking tape and tape the entire roller up. pull off the tape and all of the loose fibers will pull off with the tape leaving your walls fuzzy free

Oh, and spend $5 on a roller. dont buy a piece of crap, they are not all the same.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

Most paints are 70% water and 30% solids. It will not hurt to wet your roller with water as long as you spin it out to get rid of the excess water.

What I have used for a few years is the Purdy colossal. Larger core and holds more paint. It also has a very quick working period when going from a dry roller to paint on the wall. You have to buy the frame to go with it though.


----------

